# Jacques Pepin's Art Work (extravagant foodie purchase)



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy New Year everyone. I Wanted to share a recent purchased that you might enjoy. Jacques Pepin is someone I consider a true chef and mentor. He is also a talented artist who recently had a showing at the Essex Art Gallery in Connecticut.

We purchased two of his works which are below.





  








DSCN1272_2.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 8, 2013












  








DSCN1276_2.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 8, 2013


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's cool stuff.

Where will you display them?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I miss watching his cooking show. It was fun watching him and Julia Child cooking together. He is so talented.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

They came from the gallery framed and the frames are actually a bit big for the drawings in my opinion. As a result of the size there was sadly no place they would fit in our kitchen so we hung them together near our dinning area which seemed fitting.

Jacques is still on TV he just finished up his latest series "Essential Pepin" which I thought was excellent. You can also watch his series with Julia it is on archived the web I believe.


----------



## uptoolate (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I have one of his cookbooks which is like a collection of his favorite home and dinner party meals and it is full of his paintings. It makes for a great mood setting to the book...very personal. It's like getting stoned with him and he cooks you some brilliant stuff and then decides he should read you some of his poetry.


----------

